# Project Hausgrind



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

While on holiday in September, the barrel on my Hausgrind separated from the burr assembly.









Contacted Peter and he offered to replace it immediately. Said I would be happy to have a replacement barrel/burr assembly and settled on an all aluminium one which arrived this morning.

Thought it would be a simple job to switch over the burrs into the new aluminium barrel - wrong!

The burr assembly in the picture above is minus the lower bearing. Took me a while (OK, ages) to figure out I had to drift it out of the old assembly and fit it into the aluminium one. Once that was done, it was a simple job to fit everything back together.

Peter had included an aluminium replacement knob for the handle. Having spent so long figuring out how to re-assemble the barrel and burr assembly, found myself stumped again. The hex bolt on the handle would not budge. More head scratching. In the end, figured the only way I was going to be able to remove the old wood knob was to cut it off - bit drastic but no other option. Used a Dremel.









With the handle removed, could see why I couldn't shift the hex nut on the underside of the knob. There are three nuts on the knob side of the handle - see below.









Between the nuts there are two bearings - not spacers or washers - proper bearings. Made me smile. Talk about attention to detail. No wonder the knob turns so silkily. So, fellow Hausgrind owners pause for a moment when grinding and admire the engineering that has gone into the humble handle.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of pictures of the fully assembled Hausgrind.









Having stripped down the Hausgrind and looked at the way it is put together - seriously impressed. As for putting a couple of bearings into the knob assembly to make it spin more smoothly is obsessive attention to engineering detail and I salute Peter for it.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That is impressive. Looks great in all black too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's a picture of the grinds in the aluminium cup - nice even distribution









Caused by static.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Here's a picture of the grinds in the aluminium cup - nice even distribution
> 
> View attachment 9399
> 
> ...


Looks cool. Does it knock out ok?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> Looks cool. Does it knock out ok?


Yes, it does.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm pleased Peters after sales care is so good.

It's reassuring to know the handle is so well designed, shame they couldn't engineer the body so it doesn't fall apart.

Looking at the effort needed to swap the gubbins over I'm glad Peter just replaced mine when it fell apart.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

So what's the final verdict on the has-grind, will it go fine enough for a lever and is it better for brew than a vario with ditting burrs?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

And how are the rubber gaskets? I've had to change gasket thickness a couple of times due to very dry Spanish summer. Then one day (as it was getting cooler) the grounds cup just fell off mid grind!

You're a brave man taking any sort of power tool to your lovely Hausgrind.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> And how are the rubber gaskets?


Have you got a wooden Hausgrind? I'm wondering if the wood has expanded causing the cup to fall off? I've got the metal one and it's still pretty solid.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> Have you got a wooden Hausgrind? I'm wondering if the wood has expanded causing the cup to fall off? I've got the metal one and it's still pretty solid.


I have a wooden one and had to go bigger gasket. I think it compressed the wood a little initially and my cup loosened. Seems to have stabilised now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> So what's the final verdict on the has-grind, will it go fine enough for a lever and is it better for brew than a vario with ditting burrs?


Think it would be unfair to compare a £130 grinder to one over £350. That said, the Hausgrind is a very competent grinder especially for coarse but pretty decent, on the go, for espresso.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think it would be unfair to compare a £130 grinder to one over £350. That said, the Hausgrind is a very competent grinder especially for coarse but pretty decent, on the go, for espresso.


I sold my Vario after a couple of weeks of getting the Hausgrind. For me, it's better. I'm constantly amazed by the results I get with this grinder. I have the wooden one and it can be a bit of a pain getting all the coffee out of the container, but other than that, can't fault it.


----------



## peacecup (Jun 25, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I sold my Vario after a couple of weeks of getting the Hausgrind. For me, it's better. I'm constantly amazed by the results I get with this grinder. I have the wooden one and it can be a bit of a pain getting all the coffee out of the container, but other than that, can't fault it.


I've been using the hausgrind for espresso 5 times a day for 8 months - it makes great espresso (I don't have a big-burr conical to compare to though).

I have the beech model, and had to change to the thicker rubber o-ring to keep the cup on, but never had a problem since. It's a joy to use, and difficult to imagine any other way to spend £130 on espresso that could provide more inspiration or user satisfaction.

PC


----------

